# Keylogger für die Kommandozeile



## gorefest (3. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem : Damit bei uns die sudo's und ssh's passwortlos gemacht werden können, sollen alle Nutzeraktivitäten in der Kommandozeile im Hintergrund protokolliert werden.

Ich habe mal ein wenig in den Sourcen der bash herumgehackt und musste feststellen, dass mit dem fork() einer ssh mein keylogging genau endet.

Kennt jemand von Euch ein Tool, das sowas unterstützt? 

Folgendes Szenario ist der Standard

1. Loginserver (user)
2. sudo auf tech-admin-user
3. ssh auf relay-server für DMZen mit tech-admin
4. ssh auf Zielserver

Anforderung ist, dass alle Aktivitäten (also auch auf den Zielmaschinen) ins log (oder auch evtl. ins syslog des Loginservers gehen.

lkl ist schon reichlich alt, ebenso logkeys. 

Gibts keine Alternative?

Grüße
gore


----------

